# 15 year old



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

15 is a great age in a Golden! Is she being treated for the tumour? Is it benign or cancerous?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Missygirl*

Missygirl

Tell us more about your girl-15 is an amazing age! Does the tumor hurt her?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope your girl stays with you for long time.


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

WOW! 15 you've done a great job. Dakota had a tumor in the same area. My condolences are with you.


----------

